# Sublimate both sides of a Shirt



## Jimster57 (Sep 27, 2006)

Hello guys, I wanted to know if anyone out their is sublimating on the front and back of
a shirt. How is this done without one side kind of fading. Thanks


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi:
I always only place the side I'm printing on the rubber pad and keep the side I'm not printing off the press.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

pat has the right idea....slip only the side you are printing onto the plate...but...I suspect the badalou's tee pad it kit would also work...slide the pad into the shirt and press..


----------



## JaeAmera (Dec 25, 2006)

Hi...

Great instructions from both replies, but this process will only work if you have a press that allows it to be "dressed". Most 16x20 or smaller heat presses allow this.

If a bigger press is used 20x30 or larger, slipping something inside the shirt (mousepad material or the like) will definitely help.

If imaging the entire shirt, you will lose just a wee bit of dye when doing the alternate side of the shirt. 

I have found that letting the shirt cool throughly helps significantly with preventing the re-gassing of the dye.

Hope this info helps as well


----------



## Jimster57 (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks guys. I was wondering.. if I slip a mousepad inside the shirt and after pressed won't the image bleed through the shirt and onto the mousepad, which means.. I can't use that mousepad with another shirt because it will imprint what's left on the mousepad to the inside of the new shirt,which can be seen in the fornt of the shirt. This is also for the "T Pad It" kit. Any help. Thanks


----------



## Jimster57 (Sep 27, 2006)

When you sublimate the alternate side do you put anything in the heat press, like paper or anything so the teflon won't get stained. What do you do? Thanks



JaeAmera said:


> Hi...
> 
> Great instructions from both replies, but this process will only work if you have a press that allows it to be "dressed". Most 16x20 or smaller heat presses allow this.
> 
> ...


----------



## screamokickkid (Apr 15, 2008)

hey jimster, if you don't want to ruin anything like you're mousepad or if you're cocerned with getting your shirt dirty with an old print i'd suggest using cardboard, tear apart a box and you'll have several pads that you can use several times then throw them out without a worry.


----------



## Jimster57 (Sep 27, 2006)

You know I tried that and what happened was after I pressed the image it came out looking like a ruffles chip. It had long stripes that where not fully imprinted. If you spilt cardboard in halve you can see that it kind of resembles the ruffle chips looks with long striped waves. I'm not saying I pressed it like that, but it came out looking that way. Any suggestions. Thanks




screamokickkid said:


> hey jimster, if you don't want to ruin anything like you're mousepad or if you're cocerned with getting your shirt dirty with an old print i'd suggest using cardboard, tear apart a box and you'll have several pads that you can use several times then throw them out without a worry.


----------



## screamokickkid (Apr 15, 2008)

oh that sounds bad. well thankfully you've gone through that already so i don't end up feeling like a jerk for ruining a shirt of yours haha. well i'll think on it some more and post a later response. hopefully a solution to your problems will come soon!

-hart


----------



## Jimster57 (Sep 27, 2006)

Thanks and thank you for giving me some suggestions


screamokickkid said:


> oh that sounds bad. well thankfully you've gone through that already so i don't end up feeling like a jerk for ruining a shirt of yours haha. well i'll think on it some more and post a later response. hopefully a solution to your problems will come soon!
> 
> -hart


----------



## RedEye (Aug 18, 2006)

I've been doing this for 3 years, and always pres sthe shirt face down on the pallet with no issues.

Some brands I do have to put something in between the shirt, some I don't.

I do use a roll of white paper that i buy from Office Depot on my bottom Pallet. The image will carry over to the next shirt if you just put it on the rubber or a teflon sheet. 

So i just keep rolling the paper after each press.


----------



## Jimster57 (Sep 27, 2006)

Do you sublimate on both sides?



RedEye said:


> I've been doing this for 3 years, and always pres sthe shirt face down on the pallet with no issues.
> 
> Some brands I do have to put something in between the shirt, some I don't.
> 
> ...


----------



## RedEye (Aug 18, 2006)

Jimster57 said:


> Do you sublimate on both sides?


YUP!

I do team jerseys all day this way.
some pics are on my website Red-Eye Graphics


----------



## Jimster57 (Sep 27, 2006)

So how do you sublimate on bothe sides without the other side getting a little faded?


RedEye said:


> YUP!
> 
> I do team jerseys all day this way.
> some pics are on my website Red-Eye Graphics


----------



## RedEye (Aug 18, 2006)

Jimster57 said:


> So how do you sublimate on bothe sides without the other side getting a little faded?


no tricks to it.
I press the front...flip it...press the back.

I use a epson 4880 with Artrainium Inks...don't know if that matters or not.


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

I print on both sides too - I found a soft insert does help to eliminate a few issues - bleeding/losing colour from the already printed side and press lines included. I have a Teflon covered pillow wich works great. Yes, you will have the ink staining a mouse pad, paper or cardboard. Teflon cover is easy to wipe off when required and reuse.


----------



## Jimster57 (Sep 27, 2006)

so th eside that you put on the paper does not fade a little?


RedEye said:


> no tricks to it.
> I press the front...flip it...press the back.
> 
> I use a epson 4880 with Artrainium Inks...don't know if that matters or not.


----------



## RedEye (Aug 18, 2006)

Jimster57 said:


> so th eside that you put on the paper does not fade a little?


Nope not on bit. 3 years, no issues (or complaints).

On some shirts I do use a Teflon Sheet in between, because i have learned that they will bleeed through.

Jerzees Move and Badgers shirts require this.

All Vapor Apparel 99% of the time work fine with nothing in between.


----------

